# 4 lb brisket flat on a Traeger



## jet1959mo (Oct 29, 2016)

I used to have a vertical wood smoker but, since 2 years ago, I bought a Traeger. I've cooked many things except a brisket on my Traeger and today is the first time. I've read and researched smoking a brisket and this is what I came up with. Decided to smoke open through out smoke for crisp bark. No foil wrap. Hope it smokes right and is tender. More Qview to come

Virgin brisket













2016-10-29 05.28.13.jpg



__ jet1959mo
__ Oct 29, 2016






Rubbed













2016-10-29 05.33.46.jpg



__ jet1959mo
__ Oct 29, 2016






Fat side up.













2016-10-29 07.37.35.jpg



__ jet1959mo
__ Oct 29, 2016






Target temp













2016-10-29 08.45.49.jpg



__ jet1959mo
__ Oct 29, 2016


----------



## wbf610 (Oct 29, 2016)

You are further along than I am.  Didnt even put the probe in yet!


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 29, 2016)

Good start!

Al


----------



## donegotfat (Oct 29, 2016)

Coming along great. I was eyeballing a trimmed brisket at the store as well. Its just the flat and was worried it may not turn out as well. Great luck to you, Look forward to the money shot!


----------



## wbf610 (Oct 29, 2016)

DoneGotFat said:


> Coming along great. I was eyeballing a trimmed brisket at the store as well. Its just the flat and was worried it may not turn out as well. Great luck to you, Look forward to the money shot!



Flat was the only thing I could get my hands on.  It's resting now.  Final pics to come.


----------



## jet1959mo (Oct 30, 2016)

I must say, it did turn out better than I thought it would. I was able to chew it easily without my teeth 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  cut approximately 1/4" thick.

Cooked with the fat side up. I didn't use the smoke setting at all to start. I just set @225 till it reached 191 degrees which took 9 hours 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. Glad it wasn't a packer. No spritzing just a can of water in the corner if you notice at the top right. I didn't get a picture of it sliced and I guess I should have took a picture of the meat side instead of the fat side also. No surprise there wasn't much of smoke ring either. Next time I'll smoke for an hour to start off and i will wrap afterwards as it cooled too quickly. A first for me. Grade C+

Half way













2016-10-29 12.18.32.jpg



__ jet1959mo
__ Oct 30, 2016






Done













2016-10-29 16.17.17.jpg



__ jet1959mo
__ Oct 30, 2016


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 30, 2016)

I don't understand why you didn't put smoke on it for the first nine hours.

You might as well just cook it in the oven.

Al


----------



## wbf610 (Oct 30, 2016)

Bark looks good.   Why not smoke it?  Smoke was rolling on mine the entire time, even when wrapped, just in case.

From what I've learned, someone correct me if I'm wrong, meat will only take smoke until it's reaches a certain temp.  If you start without smoke, you lose some time, and flavor, that you can get in the meat.


----------



## jet1959mo (Oct 31, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> I don't understand why you didn't put smoke on it for the first nine hours.
> 
> You might as well just cook it in the oven.
> 
> Al





wbf610 said:


> Bark looks good. Why not smoke it? Smoke was rolling on mine the entire time, even when wrapped, just in case.
> 
> From what I've learned, someone correct me if I'm wrong, meat will only take smoke until it's reaches a certain temp. If you start without smoke, you lose some time, and flavor, that you can get in the meat.


SmokinAl, A Traeger smokes off and on throughout the entire cook. On the smoke setting, *150 degrees*, it will smoke always wasting pellets and extending time tremendously and my 4 lb brisket would never have come to temp and ruined the meat in that amount of time. wbf610, you are correct that meat will only take on a certain amount of smoke during the cook but, it can absorb too much.


----------



## jet1959mo (Oct 31, 2016)

If it's any consolation, here is the last of it.













2016-10-30 03.32.28.jpg



__ jet1959mo
__ Oct 31, 2016


----------

